# لماذا تحولت دول وقارات باكملها من المسيحية الى الالحاد ؟؟؟؟



## al-muthaber (17 مايو 2012)

امريكا....كندا....استراليا...نيوزلندة...اوروبا.امريكا الجنوبية...المكسيك.....
كلها تحولت من المسيحية الى الالحاد....
وهذا شئ مسلم به  باعتراف اهل هذه الدول انفسهم....
والسؤال هو لماذا لم يحدث هذا مع المسلمين.....بل حتى مع اليهود؟
واذا كان الجواب هو عشق هذه الدول للحرية في كل ميادين الحياة الدنيوية والاخرية....فان العكس يحصل عندما تتنفس الدول الاسلامية الحرية بعد ان تكون جاثمة تحت حكم مستبد يمنعها حتى من ممارسة شعائرها..
وافضل مثال لذلك هو تونس....حيث كان رئيسها ملحد...يمنع الناس من الصلاة ومن اي مظاهر دينية....وكنا جميعا نعتقد بان هذه الدولة فعلا هي جزء من فرنسا كما كنا نظن...ولكن بعد الثورة انقلب الامر وظهرت تونس الاسلامية على الفطرة واخذت الناس تهلل وتكبر بالحرية التي جعلتهم يرتادون الجوامع ويلبسون الحجاب ويمارسون شعائرهم...
ان سبب الحاد تلك الدول هو ايمانهم بالعقيدة المسيحية(المحرفة) والتي تنص على مسح خطايا البشر.....ان هذا المنطق الغريب هو الذي جعل هذه الدول تصل الى ما وصلت اليه...
دعونا نتصور مسلمين بدون صلوات خمسة يوميا تقربهم من الله وتذكرهم بالثواب والعقاب...او بدون شهر صيام يقربهم الى الله اكثر ويصحي من هو غافل منهم...او بدون حج بيت الله الذي هو امل وغاية كل مسلم ليكون له باب للتوبة الصادقة.....فماذا سيبقى للمسلمين اذا تركوا كل ذلك؟
بل وحتى اليهود يرون ان فكرة مسح خطايا البشر تقودهم الى الهلاك..


----------



## اليعازر (17 مايو 2012)

al-muthaber قال:


> امريكا....كندا....استراليا...نيوزلندة...اوروبا.امريكا الجنوبية...المكسيك.....
> كلها تحولت من المسيحية الى الالحاد....
> وهذا شئ مسلم به  باعتراف اهل هذه الدول انفسهم....



كلامك يحتاج الى الف دليل ودليل...

فيما يسمى العالم الاسلام هناك الوف مؤلفه ممن لا يؤمنون بدين محمد ولكنهم يخشون ما يسمى بحد الرده..


.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 مايو 2012)

* هذه ليست شبهه  بالعكس هذا يدل على محاربة الشيطان لكل من ينتمى لإسم المسيح بقوة.
وعن فكرة الملحد أفضل منالمؤمن الإسمى لأن الملحد هناك أمل فى توبته ورجوعه بينما الإسمى نادرا مايكون مدركا لمدى الحرب الشيطانية ضدة.*


> ان سبب الحاد تلك الدول هو ايمانهم  بالعقيدة المسيحية(المحرفة) والتي تنص على مسح خطايا البشر.....ان هذا  المنطق الغريب هو الذي جعل هذه الدول تصل الى ما وصلت اليه...


*لما تتكلم عن العقيدة المسيحية تتكلم بأدب  تسأل وتنتظر الإجابة وليس أن تسأل وتذدرى المسيحيه وتسبها فى ذات الوقت.*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 مايو 2012)

الـــــــرد
1)-  أنت أول  من تنسي  -يا مثابر أنك  أول من تتجاوز  أنت أولا - على المسيحيين ثم تغضب  وتلوم وتعاتب . فأذكر جيداً.
2)- أنت تطرح تسأؤل فى قسم الرد على الشبههات -علما بأن هناك قسم لطرح الاسئلة ومهمتنا    تقديم الاجوبة المسيحية عليها. وهذه مخالفة لقوانين المنتدى.
أذكر جيداً


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 مايو 2012)

حينما تتكلم عن الفساد والانحلال الاخلاقى  الذى تقوم به  أفراداً أو جماعات  ملحده  ووجودية .. تلصقه بالمسيحية -  وحينما تتكلم عن مزايا الحريات والتقدم العلمى والعسكرى والتجارى تتنكر لاى فضل للمسيحية حقا (( لديكم  لكل مقام مقال ))  يا بتوع جزيرة سومطرة الاندونيسية.!!


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 مايو 2012)

الدول والشعوب الاوروبية أطلقت( للحريات ) العنان-وأصبحت فى هذه الدول شعار  تبنى الحريات فى حد ذاتها  وليس تبنى الانتماء الدينى .
بينما الدول اللى  (( بالى  باللك))  فالدين عندهم وسيلة لتحقيق الهيمنة الطائفية وتكريس شرعية كيانات أو أفراد سياسيا وأجتماعيا فالهيمنة والسيطرة والشرعانية كلهم مستمدون من الدين وأخضاع الناس للحاكم واستمداد تنويم الناس سياسيا وتطويعهم وارهابهم وإبتزازهم ماليا وعلميا 
الدين فى تلك الدول هى الدجاجة التى تبيض ذهبا -  أو هل تمنع الجزية التى يسلبون بها اموال الغير  -مصدر ثابت للتنابلة والصيع وخائبي العالم وفاشلي قطار الانسانية.
@>  أما السكس   فسكساوياً _فحدث ولا حرج_ سأقولك كيف  يعد ليس فقط منظومة سكس متجدد بل مصدرا لتجارة الرقيق الابيض من  المهديات القاصرات  لحيازة  جنسية البلد التى هم( *ضيوف*) على أنفاسها.. لتكريس جيل من المتوطنين الجدد.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 مايو 2012)

تدليس ((دعونا نتصور مسلمين بدون صلوات خمسة يوميا تقربهم من الله وتذكرهم بالثواب والعقاب...او بدون شهر صيام يقربهم الى الله اكثر ويصحي من هو غافل منهم...او بدون حج بيت الله الذي هو امل وغاية كل مسلم ليكون له باب للتوبة الصادقة.....فماذا سيبقى للمسلمين اذا تركوا كل ذلك؟)) إنتهى التلبيس 

الــــــرد عليه
ياليت مواقع الكذب والتزييف  والخداع التى تنشر لكم مسرحيات من تاليفها عن مجمع نيقية 
تعلمكم أن من قوانين مجمع نيقية التأكيد  والتسجيل والاقرار  للصلاوات السبع التى يمارسهم المسيحى  يومياً والتى كانت إمتداداً  لصلاوات اليهود  التى تسلموها من الانبياء بالتقليد-والتى   إقتبس  حقوق ملكيتهم الفكرية   من إنتحل الصلاوات اليومية  ورسخ فى إذهانكم وهمًا خاطئًا  -عن إبتكاراً من عندياته  - فالصلاوات المسيحية منها ماهو فردى ومنها ماهو جماعى  لا يطغي ولا يلغي أحدهما ع الاخر \منها ماهو صلاوات يومية على مدار الساعة واليوم ومنها ماهو اسبوعى +
واصوامهم فالعدد فى الليمون  فلا تفتخر .


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 مايو 2012)

الدول الاوروبية والامريكية عززت فكرة ((التـــنـــوع  )) والتعددية والدولة تقف على مسافة موحده من كل مواطنيها  بمختلف عقائدهم ولا تنتصر لفريق دون الاخر ولا تتحيز لفريق ولا تظلم فريق دون الاخر


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 مايو 2012)

وعلى فكرة كل اطلاق الحريات وتعزيز ثقافة التعايش -وهى من حيث المبدأ سليمة من حيث الفكرة -هى فكرة مسيحية محضة من تضاعيف بنات افكار الكتاب المقدس.
فلا تحريض  ولا تعبئة فى المسيحية \ولا حث على الهيمنة الطائفية ولا عنصرية 
كون هناك إساءة للحريات  -كون هناك أنحراف وتطرف فى التطبيق من البعض - يبقي المبدأء جدير بالاحترام.


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 مايو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]5uCfmpliNcI[/YOUTUBE]

*5000  بمجرد أن عرفوا أنه لا يوجد حد ردة، وهذا في مكان واحد أي الأشخاص الذين سمعوا هذه الفتوى إرتد منهم 5000 شخص فورا، فكم كان العدد الموجود أصلاً؟ هلا عرفت لماذا تعتقد انهم لا يرتدون؟*​


----------



## The Antiochian (17 مايو 2012)

*حبيبي نسبة من قال من الأميريكيين أنه مسيحي مؤمن تقارب 90% .*
*لا تشمل كل العالم مع أوروبا ، وغرب أوروبا غير شرق أوروبا .*
*ابحث عن روسيا الأرثوذكسية التي هزمت الشيوعية ومنذ انهيار الاتحاد السوفيتي حتى اليوم تم تبشير مليونين مسلم .*

*لا أدري بعد أن أنهكتنا في الموضوع الآخر كيف فهمت المسيحية بفكرة مسح خطايا البشر وماذا تمثل هذه الفكرة بالنسبة لك !!*

*الصلوات المسيحية أكثر من الإسلامية وعدم إلمامك بها ليس ذنباً على المسيحية .*
*أيام الصوم في بعض الطقوس المسيحية مثل الطقس الأرثوذكسي البيزنطي الذي أنتمي له تقارب نصف أيام السنة .*
*أما الحج فليس لدينا هذا الطقس الوثني الذي اخترعته الجاهلية ومارسته قبائلها ، ولكن لدينا زيارات تسمى الحج وهي زيارة الأماكن المقدس ورحلات إلى كنائس العالم وخاصة فلسطين .*

*هل تعلم أن هناك دولة أفريقية اسمها ليبيريا تحولت في السنوات العشر الماضية نسبة المسيحية فيها من حوالي 15% إلى حوالي 85% ؟؟؟*
*هل تريد نسباً صادمة للتحول إلى المسيحية في أفريقيا في آخر 10 سنوات من إحصائيات عالمية موثقة ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## al-muthaber (18 مايو 2012)

اعزائي...
انا لن اكون ظالما لكي اقارن بين العقيدة المسيحية الشرقية الاصيلة...وبين عقيدة اهل الغرب....
انا متاكد انكم لو زرتم امريكا او كندا فسوف تتبراؤون منهم ولن يشرفكم ان ينتمي هؤولاء للمسيحية...
ولكن حسب ما اشاهده من موعظاتهم ورجال دينهم وبرامجهم الدينية..فانها مبنية بالتاكيد على فكرة غسل الخطايا...
فالفتاة مثلا تذهب الى الكنيسة ممسكة بيد صديقها (واحيانا برفقة طفلهما الغير شرعي)....ويدخلان الكنيسة ويسمعان الموعظة وكانهم لا يقترفون اي خطيئة...طبعا كل شاب له صديقة والعكس صحيح...والاشخاص الكبار يذهبون ايضا الى الكنيسة ويسمعون نفس المواعظ...وهؤولاء لديهم ايضا فتيات وابناء يمارسون نفس الخطيئة...وهؤولاء الكبار قد مارسوا نفس الخطئية قبل الزواج..ومن لم يتزوج منهم فانه يمارسها حتى الان....
اذا وضعنا هذه الصورة بعيدا عن الدين وتحت بند الحريات الراسمالية الغربية...فهؤلاء الاشخاص يذهبون الى الكنيسة ايضا....التي زرعت فيهم ومنذ الصغر مبدا غسل الخطايا....
احد الاخوة في مشاركاته قال: نعم يسوع حبيبي وصديقي ..اندم اليه كلما اخطات...ولكن كم مرة يمكن ان يندم الانسان؟ فحسب مفهوم غسل الخطايا يمكن للانسان ان يخطا كل حياته ويندم ويخطا ويندم ويمكن ان يكون اخر ندم له  هو قبل موته بدقائق...فهل هذا طبيعي ومقبول؟


----------



## فادي الكلداني (18 مايو 2012)

al-muthaber قال:


> اعزائي...
> انا لن اكون ظالما لكي اقارن بين العقيدة المسيحية الشرقية الاصيلة...وبين عقيدة اهل الغرب....
> انا متاكد انكم لو زرتم امريكا او كندا فسوف تتبراؤون منهم ولن يشرفكم ان ينتمي هؤولاء للمسيحية...
> ولكن حسب ما اشاهده من موعظاتهم ورجال دينهم وبرامجهم الدينية..فانها مبنية بالتاكيد على فكرة غسل الخطايا...
> ...


 

ما هذا التخبط وهذا الكلام المرسل!! عزيزنا - هل زرت أمريكا يوماً؟ وحتى كلامك هذا لا قيمة له والسبب أنك لا تعرف دواخل نفوس البشر. في أمريكا الان صحوة دينية وإن كانت متأخرة - هناك عوائل أمريكية تبرأت من فتيات ولم تعد تحتضنها لانهم أقترفوا ما اقترفوه...هناك عوائل امريكية لا تدخل الكنيسة الا وعلى رؤوسها اغطية - هناك عوائل مسيحية امريكية لا تسمح بأختلاط الفتيات مع الفتيان وهم مسجلين أما في مدارس للبنين او مدارس للبنات - ما هذا التخبط الفكري وهذا التعمييم وهذا الاسترسال في الكلام. وعلى الرغم من الانفتاح الذي تشهده البلاد الغربية لكن صدقني الشرق وصل لمراحل اسوأ في الانحلال الاخلاقي! والغير أجانب في الغرب هم آس الفساد ومنهم الشرق أوسطيين! 

راجع حساباتك قبل ان تتحدث بكلام مرسل وقم بجولة حول العالم وستعرف الفرق جلياً ...

تحياتي


----------



## al-muthaber (18 مايو 2012)

اخي انا اعيش في كندا منذ ست سنوات...
وبالحقيقة لم ازر امريكا سابقا ولكنها تبعد عني ساعة ونصف ومعظم اصدقائي يزوروها عدة مرات بالسنة...امريكا وكندا نفس الدولة تقريبا....وكندا تعتبر ارقى من امريكا مجتمعا واخلاقا.
ما رايته واراه في كندا لا يقبله عقل بشر ....قبل ان اهاجر الى كندا كانت قكرتي عن الغرب حرية معتدلة وفساد مقبول...وبعد وصولي رايت حرية ممتازة وفساد لا يتحمله العقل البشري....وماذكرته انت عن امريكا لم اجده هنا اطلاقا...ولهذا عقيدة غسل الخطايا لا يمكن ان تطبق هنا...انا لا اريد ان اتكلم عن تفاصيل ما يحدث هنا حتى لا تعتبرونها لصقا بالمسيحية....لقد صنعوا دمى والعاب وصور واستهزاء بكل الانبياء والرسل...لم يبقى الى الله لكي يعملوا له دمية ويبيعوها بالاسواق....واصبح الشذوذ رسميا معترف به...خذ اي استمارة لتملاها ستجد في خانة الحالة الزوجية عدة خيارات : زوج وزوجة....علاقة بدون زواج.....زوجين من نفس النوع...وهكذا...


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 مايو 2012)

*العضوal-muthaber رجاء عدم استخدام اللون الاحمر فى مشاركه باكملها لانه لون خاص بالاداره
سلام ونعمه  *


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (18 مايو 2012)

*مرحبا

لا يهم ما الذي يختاره الناس كعقائد لهم، فهم قد يبتعدون عن المسيح ثم يندمون ويعودون لاحقا بعد ان يحسوا بقسوة البعد عنه، عن مصدر النور والدفيء والحق والحياة الابدية. المهم هو صدقهم مع انفسهم بعيدا عن الكذب وتصنع الخير والشرف كذبا. لذلك لن تجد في الغرب اناسا تصفق لشيخ ذو لحية او حتى كاهن يدعي التقوى ولكنه فاسد حتى النخاع0 استطيع ان اعطيك عشرات الامثلة، وعن تجربة شخصية  قبل اي "احصائية‏"‏، لمسلمين يطولون اللحى ومسلمات يلبسن الحجاب ليخفو فشلا وفسادا رهيبا، اما في الغرب فهذا غير موجود. يكفي اطالة اللحية وحف الشوارب او ارتداء الحجاب لتبتعد عنك شبهات اي فساد اخلاقي، وهذا بحد ذاته هو الفساد بعينه‏!‏

‏"‏فساد الاخلاق‏"‏ في الغرب سببه الابتعاد عن المسيحية وليس الامتثال لها، فاين وجدت في المسيحية تصريحا بالزنى او بالقتل او بالجرائم؟‏!‏ كل هذا في مجتمع غربي ادعى الحرية وهو بعيد عن الحرية الحقيقية التي لا تكون الا بالمسيح يسوع. اما المجتمعات الاسلامية فهي مجتمعات خالية من اي نوع من انواع الحرية، اضف الى ذلك خلوها من البحث العلمي النقدي في اي مجال من المجالات وخاصة الدين، ونفاقها وتعدد اوجهها0 فما الذي تتوقه بعد هذا كله؟

ارجو ان تقبل كلامي بصدر رحب، فان لا اقصد الهجوم بل طرح ردي الشخصي على سؤالك0*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 مايو 2012)

*هذه هى المسيحية
Matt 5:28 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا، فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ.
Rev 21:8 وَأَمَّا الْخَائِفُونَ وَغَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالرَّجِسُونَ وَالْقَاتِلُونَ وَالزُّنَاةُ وَالسَّحَرَةُ وَعَبَدَةُ الأَوْثَانِ وَجَمِيعُ الْكَذَبَةِ، فَنَصِيبُهُمْ فِي الْبُحَيْرَةِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِنَارٍ وَكِبْرِيتٍ، الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَوْتُ الثَّانِي».
1Thess 5:17 صَلُّوا بِلاَ انْقِطَاعٍ.
Luke 6:28 بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ، وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ.
أفعال البشر لاتحكم على أى دين مايحكم عليه فقط هو نصوصه.

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مايو 2012)

*العضو المثابر، لم ار تعليقك على هذه المشاركة:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3188770&postcount=10
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 مايو 2012)

مازلنا   نفتقد غيبة إخينا المثابر فى الرد على مداخلات الباشمهندس مولكا مولكان   ونحن نتظر على احر من الجمر  -بيد  أننا من واجبنا  أن نستكمل  الرد بنصوص صريحة  باترة لا_* لبس فيها  دراسة وتأمل  هل عقيدة كفارة المسيح وفدائه  تعمل على إشاعة الاباحية والفوضي والتسيّيب*_ ؟؟!!  ام أن المسيحية فى جوهرها دعوة للقداسة والتعفف والنقاوة  والتطهر جوهراً وفكراً وقلباً وسلوكاً.
+إقتباس من رسالة معلمنا بولس الرسول الى كنائس ال عبرانيين  الاصحاح 12((2. نَاظِرِينَ إِلَى رَئِيسِ الإِيمَانِ وَمُكَمِّلِهِ يَسُوعَ، الَّذِي مِنْ أَجْلِ السُّرُورِ الْمَوْضُوعِ أَمَامَهُ احْتَمَلَ الصَّلِيبَ مُسْتَهِيناً بِالْخِزْيِ، فَجَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ عَرْشِ اللهِ.
3. فَتَفَكَّرُوا فِي الَّذِي احْتَمَلَ مِنَ الْخُطَاةِ مُقَاوَمَةً لِنَفْسِهِ مِثْلَ هَذِهِ لِئَلاَّ تَكِلُّوا وَتَخُورُوا فِي نُفُوسِكُمْ.
4._ لَمْ تُقَاوِمُوا بَعْدُ حَتَّى الدَّمِ مُجَاهِدِينَ ضِدَّ الْخَطِيَّةِ،
_5. وَقَدْ نَسِيتُمُ الْوَعْظَ الَّذِي يُخَاطِبُكُمْ كَبَنِينَ: «يَا ابْنِي لاَ تَحْتَقِرْ تَأْدِيبَ الرَّبِّ، وَلاَ تَخُرْ إِذَا وَبَّخَكَ.
6. لأَنَّ الَّذِي يُحِبُّهُ الرَّبُّ يُؤَدِّبُهُ، وَيَجْلِدُ كُلَّ ابْنٍ يَقْبَلُهُ».
7. إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَحْتَمِلُونَ التَّأْدِيبَ يُعَامِلُكُمُ اللهُ كَالْبَنِينَ. فَأَيُّ ابْنٍ لاَ يُؤَدِّبُهُ أَبُوهُ؟
8. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ بِلاَ تَأْدِيبٍ، قَدْ صَارَ الْجَمِيعُ شُرَكَاءَ فِيهِ، فَأَنْتُمْ نُغُولٌ لاَ بَنُونَ.
9. ثُمَّ قَدْ كَانَ لَنَا آبَاءُ أَجْسَادِنَا مُؤَدِّبِينَ، وَكُنَّا نَهَابُهُمْ. أَفَلاَ نَخْضَعُ بِالأَوْلَى جِدّاً لأَبِي الأَرْوَاحِ، فَنَحْيَا؟
10. لأَنَّ أُولَئِكَ أَدَّبُونَا أَيَّاماً قَلِيلَةً حَسَبَ اسْتِحْسَانِهِمْ، وَأَمَّا هَذَا فَلأَجْلِ الْمَنْفَعَةِ، لِكَيْ نَشْتَرِكَ فِي قَدَاسَتِهِ.
11. وَلَكِنَّ كُلَّ تَأْدِيبٍ فِي الْحَاضِرِ لاَ يُرَى أَنَّهُ لِلْفَرَحِ بَلْ لِلْحَزَنِ. وَأَمَّا أَخِيراً فَيُعْطِي الَّذِينَ يَتَدَرَّبُونَ بِهِ ثَمَرَ بِرٍّ لِلسَّلاَمِ.
12. لِذَلِكَ قَّوِمُوا الأَيَادِيَ الْمُسْتَرْخِيَةَ وَالرُّكَبَ الْمُخَلَّعَةَ،
13. وَاصْنَعُوا لأَرْجُلِكُمْ مَسَالِكَ مُسْتَقِيمَةً، لِكَيْ لاَ يَعْتَسِفَ الأَعْرَجُ، بَلْ بِالْحَرِيِّ يُشْفَى.
1_*4. اِتْبَعُوا السَّلاَمَ مَعَ الْجَمِيعِ، وَالْقَدَاسَةَ الَّتِي بِدُونِهَا لَنْ يَرَى أَحَدٌ الرَّبَّ.*_
_*15. مُلاَحِظِينَ لِئَلاَّ يَخِيبَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ نِعْمَةِ اللهِ. لِئَلاَّ يَطْلُعَ أَصْلُ مَرَارَةٍ وَيَصْنَعَ انْزِعَاجاً، فَيَتَنَجَّسَ بِهِ كَثِيرُونَ.
16. لِئَلاَّ يَكُونَ أَحَدٌ زَانِياً أَوْ مُسْتَبِيحاً كَعِيسُو، الَّذِي لأَجْلِ أَكْلَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ بَاعَ بَكُورِيَّتَهُ.
17. فَإِنَّكُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ أَيْضاً بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ، لَمَّا أَرَادَ أَنْ يَرِثَ الْبَرَكَةَ رُفِضَ، إِذْ لَمْ يَجِدْ لِلتَّوْبَةِ مَكَاناً، مَعَ أَنَّهُ طَلَبَهَا بِدُمُوعٍ.*_
18. لأَنَّكُمْ لَمْ تَأْتُوا إِلَى جَبَلٍ مَلْمُوسٍ مُضْطَرِمٍ بِالنَّارِ، وَإِلَى ضَبَابٍ وَظَلاَمٍ وَزَوْبَعَةٍ،
19. وَهُتَافِ بُوقٍ وَصَوْتِ كَلِمَاتٍ، اسْتَعْفَى الَّذِينَ سَمِعُوهُ مِنْ أَنْ تُزَادَ لَهُمْ كَلِمَةٌ،
20. لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَحْتَمِلُوا مَا أُمِرَ بِهِ، وَإِنْ مَسَّتِ الْجَبَلَ بَهِيمَةٌ تُرْجَمُ أَوْ تُرْمَى بِسَهْمٍ.
21. وَكَانَ الْمَنْظَرُ هَكَذَا مُخِيفاً حَتَّى قَالَ مُوسَى: «أَنَا مُرْتَعِبٌ وَمُرْتَعِدٌ!».
22. بَلْ قَدْ أَتَيْتُمْ إِلَى جَبَلِ صِهْيَوْنَ، وَإِلَى مَدِينَةِ اللهِ الْحَيِّ: أُورُشَلِيمَ السَّمَاوِيَّةِ، وَإِلَى رَبَوَاتٍ هُمْ مَحْفِلُ مَلاَئِكَةٍ،
23. وَكَنِيسَةِ أَبْكَارٍ مَكْتُوبِينَ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، وَإِلَى اللهِ دَيَّانِ الْجَمِيعِ، وَإِلَى أَرْوَاحِ أَبْرَارٍ مُكَمَّلِينَ،
24. وَإِلَى وَسِيطِ الْعَهْدِ الْجَدِيدِ: يَسُوعَ، وَإِلَى دَمِ رَشٍّ يَتَكَلَّمُ أَفْضَلَ مِنْ هَابِيلَ.
25. اُنْظُرُوا أَنْ لاَ تَسْتَعْفُوا مِنَ الْمُتَكَلِّمِ. لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ أُولَئِكَ لَمْ يَنْجُوا إِذِ اسْتَعْفَوْا مِنَ الْمُتَكَلِّمِ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، فَبِالأَوْلَى جِدّاً لاَ نَنْجُو نَحْنُ الْمُرْتَدِّينَ عَنِ الَّذِي مِنَ السَّمَاءِ،
26. الَّذِي صَوْتُهُ زَعْزَعَ الأَرْضَ حِينَئِذٍ، وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَقَدْ وَعَدَ قَائِلاً: «إِنِّي مَرَّةً أَيْضاً أُزَلْزِلُ لاَ الأَرْضَ فَقَطْ بَلِ السَّمَاءَ أَيْضاً».
27. فَقَوْلُهُ «مَرَّةً أَيْضاً» يَدُلُّ عَلَى تَغْيِيرِ الأَشْيَاءِ الْمُتَزَعْزِعَةِ كَمَصْنُوعَةٍ، لِكَيْ تَبْقَى الَّتِي لاَ تَتَزَعْزَعُ.
28. لِذَلِكَ وَنَحْنُ قَابِلُونَ مَلَكُوتاً لاَ يَتَزَعْزَعُ لِيَكُنْ عِنْدَنَا شُكْرٌ بِهِ نَخْدِمُ اللهَ خِدْمَةً مَرْضِيَّةً، بِخُشُوعٍ وَتَقْوَى.
29. لأَنَّ إِلَهَنَا نَارٌ آكِلَةٌ.  ))  إنتهى الاقتباس من  النص الالهى القدسي بيد معلمنا بولس الرسول إلى كنائس العبرانيين .


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 مايو 2012)

إقتباس من الرسالة إلى كنائس العبرانيين  الاصحاح السادس ((1. لِذَلِكَ وَنَحْنُ تَارِكُونَ كَلاَمَ بَدَاءَةِ الْمَسِيحِ لِنَتَقَدَّمْ إِلَى الْكَمَالِ، غَيْرَ وَاضِعِينَ أَيْضاً أَسَاسَ التَّوْبَةِ مِنَ الأَعْمَالِ الْمَيِّتَةِ، وَالإِيمَانِ بِاللهِ،
2. تَعْلِيمَ الْمَعْمُودِيَّاتِ، وَوَضْعَ الأَيَادِي، قِيَامَةَ الأَمْوَاتِ، وَالدَّيْنُونَةَ الأَبَدِيَّةَ -
3. وَهَذَا سَنَفْعَلُهُ إِنْ أَذِنَ اللهُ.
4. لأَنَّ الَّذِينَ اسْتُنِيرُوا مَرَّةً، وَذَاقُوا الْمَوْهِبَةَ السَّمَاوِيَّةَ وَصَارُوا شُرَكَاءَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ،
5. وَذَاقُوا كَلِمَةَ اللهِ الصَّالِحَةَ وَقُوَّاتِ الدَّهْرِ الآتِي،
6. وَسَقَطُوا، لاَ يُمْكِنُ تَجْدِيدُهُمْ أَيْضاً لِلتَّوْبَةِ، إِذْ هُمْ يَصْلِبُونَ لأَنْفُسِهِمُِ ابْنَ اللهِ ثَانِيَةً وَيُشَهِّرُونَهُ.
7. لأَنَّ أَرْضاً قَدْ شَرِبَتِ الْمَطَرَ الآتِيَ عَلَيْهَا مِرَاراً كَثِيرَةً، وَأَنْتَجَتْ عُشْباً صَالِحاً لِلَّذِينَ فُلِحَتْ مِنْ أَجْلِهِمْ، تَنَالُ بَرَكَةً مِنَ اللهِ.
8. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ أَخْرَجَتْ شَوْكاً وَحَسَكاً، فَهِيَ مَرْفُوضَةٌ وَقَرِيبَةٌ مِنَ اللَّعْنَةِ، الَّتِي نِهَايَتُهَا لِلْحَرِيقِ.
9. وَلَكِنَّنَا قَدْ تَيَقَّنَّا مِنْ جِهَتِكُمْ أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ أُمُوراً أَفْضَلَ، وَمُخْتَصَّةً بِالْخَلاَصِ، وَإِنْ كُنَّا نَتَكَلَّمُ هَكَذَا.
10. لأَنَّ اللهَ لَيْسَ بِظَالِمٍ حَتَّى يَنْسَى عَمَلَكُمْ وَتَعَبَ الْمَحَبَّةِ الَّتِي أَظْهَرْتُمُوهَا نَحْوَ اسْمِهِ، إِذْ قَدْ خَدَمْتُمُ الْقِدِّيسِينَ وَتَخْدِمُونَهُمْ.
1_1. وَلَكِنَّنَا نَشْتَهِي أَنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ يُظْهِرُ هَذَا الاِجْتِهَادَ عَيْنَهُ لِيَقِينِ الرَّجَاءِ إِلَى النِّهَايَةِ،
12. لِكَيْ لاَ تَكُونُوا مُتَبَاطِئِينَ بَلْ مُتَمَثِّلِينَ بِالَّذِينَ بِالإِيمَانِ وَالأَنَاةِ يَرِثُونَ الْمَوَاعِيدَ_.)) إنتهى الاقتباس من الوحى الالهى القدسي  الرسالة الى كنائس العبرانيين
ومازلنا ننتظر الردود والتعقيبات على مقطع الفيديو فى مشاركة أستاذنا مولكامولكان


----------



## al-muthaber (18 مايو 2012)

اخي كيرلس...
لا يمكن ان نقارن بين دولة باكملها لها نفس الاخلاق مع مسلمين ملتحين منافقين ومحجبات زائفات يشكلون نسبة قليلة من البلد....ودعونا نتكلم بمنطق اكثر....فانا عندما اتكلم عن الناس فانني اقصد نفسي وعائلتي واقاربي وحارتي وشارعي ومدينتي...فانا ابن الشارع العادي قد اكون مهندسا او طبيبا او مدرسا او عامل نظافة..وكذلك الامر بالنسبة لكم....فانتم مسيحيون تعيشون في دولة عربية غالبا...وحولك مئات المسلمين من جيرانك وفي مقاعد الدراسة وفي الشارع وفي القهوة...انتم من اتكلم عنهم...ولا اتكلم عن الشيوخ المنافقين الدجالين الذين يطلبون عدم تهنئة المسيحين باعيادهم...وتنظيم القاعدةلا  يمثلني ولا حركة طالبان...انا عراقي واخي تاجر كبير...كانت ولا تزال بما يسمون انفسهم دولة العراق الاسلامية يتصلون باخي او باقي التجار ويطلبون مبلغ كبير من المال والا قاموا بقطع رؤوس ابنائهم.......ولن اعتبر ان القس زكريا مرقص الذي اهان هيبة الرداء الاسود الذي يرتديه القساوسة بما يقدمه من اسلوب واطئ في برامجه انه يمثل القساوسة المحترمين...
ملخص كلامي لهذه المقدمة اننا نتعامل مع ناس وليس مع فئات....وما قصدته في كلامي عن الدول الغربية انني اقصد كل الناس ولا اقصد الفئات...فالناس الملحدين هم ابناء الشارع مثلنا...فطالب المدرسة مثلا ملحد؟ها هذا معقول؟والموظفة...والطبيب...ووووو الخ...حتى فكرة ابتعادهم عن الدين ليست منطقية كثيرا...فهم يقومون بافعال يعتبرونها عادية وهي في قمة الخطيئة.....نعم عندما يجلسون على مائدة الطعام يبداون بالدعاء والصلاة للسيد المسيح....ثم يذهب كل واحد لشانه ليمارس انواع الخطايا اليومية...فاذا كان ليلة الجمعة او السبت فالكل سيذهب الى البارات مع الصديق او الصديقة ومن ليس عنده احد يجد احد اخر في البار...ويكون البار سكر وخمر وعربدة ورقص وتعري ثم الخروج الى الشارع مترنحين متقيئين وينتهي اليوم بعملية جنسية ....هذه هي تفاصيل كل افراد العائلة....ثم يجلسون على مائدة الغداء في اليوم التالي ويدعون ويصلون......
هل هذا موجود بيننا وبينكم  نحن الناس اولاد الشارع والحارة؟بل من يتصرف هذه التصرفات سيكون منبوذا طبعا من الجميع...
ولكن.القصد...لا يمكن ان افصل الدين والعقيدة عن الحياة اليومية لهؤولاء الناس...فهل يمكن ان افصلها عن دول بكاملها؟ 
ويمكن لاي مسيحي ان يرتكب الذنوب ويطلب الفغران تحت هذا المبدا..
وسؤالي هو: لو يكن هذا المبدا (غسل الخطايا) موجود ..الم تكن هؤولاء الناس ستشعر بالذنب من ارتكاب كل هذه الخطايا؟


----------



## al-muthaber (19 مايو 2012)

ردود للاخ MOLKA 

اقتباس :
*العضو المثابر، لم ار تعليقك على هذه المشاركة:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...0&postcount=10
* 

بالتاكيد غير حقيقي..لو قال عشرة او عشرين يمكن تصديقه...ومع ذلك حد الردة كان ايام زمان....الان يستطيع اي شخص التحول الى المسيحية ويطلب لجوء الى اي بلد غربي...ومنهم من يتخذوها حجة للهجرة مثل ما فعل الدكتور الساقط محمد ارحومة بعد ان نهب وسرق وحكم عليه بالسجن فاتخذ تنصره حجة للهروب من البلد...
لقد قال احد الاخوة لا داعي للدخول في سباق الفيديوات..ومنها الكثير...هنا مثلا فيديو بعنوان :
*مؤثر جدا مسيحية تحكي قصة اسلامها, أتحداك إن لم تبكى*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ST8duzWRBHU&feature=related

وهي تقول كيف حاولت قراءة نشيد الانشاد مع اباها سوية فلم تستطيع...وتتسال لماذا المسلمون يقراءون قرانهم في الاماكن العامة بينما انا لا استطيع قراءة نشيد الانشاد في الباص مثلا...وقامت بحركة جريئة وقراءته امام الناس........لا اعرف ان كان هو حقيقي او مفبرك....او ما تقوله حقيقي او لا......عموما هذا لا يهمني....ما يهمني في الموضوع ما ذكرته سابقا......انا اعطيك يا اخي الف سنة الى الوراء...اريد عشرة اشخاص معروفين في المجتمع الاسلامي ممن تحولوا الى المسيحية....عشرة اشخاص خلال الف سنة....اريد اشخاص على مستوى جابر ابن حيان او ابن الهيثم .....او شيخ من شيوخ المسلمين...وانا ابحث عن اناس بهذا المستوى لانهم افهم واكثر علما من العامة...يعني تاملوا بالقران واكتشفوا زيفه...فهم علماء.....اريد شخصا كتب كتابا ( لماذا اصبحت مسيحيا)...او موقع على النت....فهل معقول خلال الف سنة لم يكتشف احد زيف القران....طبعا لا يهمني اسماء عادية فمنهم الكثير...وعلى اليوتيوب المئات....اريد عشرة اشخاص من غير المبهمة قصته الفحام..ومن غير النصاب الحرامي محمد ارحومة....ولكي اسهل الامر اجعل هذين الاثنين من ضمن العشرة...اريد ثمانية فقط...

اقتباس :
الأخ  العزيز المثابر، المشكلة ليست في أننا لا نؤمن بالإسلام، المشكلة أن ما  تدعونه ليس موجودا أصلا في القرآن، وبالتالي فعليك أنت الذي تؤمن بالإسلام  ألا تؤمن به، لأن القرآن لم يقل به.. هذه هى المشكلة، أنتم تؤمنون بأشياء  لا علاقة لها بالقرآن وتقولون بأشياء أنها كفر والقرآن لم يقل عليها هذا  الكلام على الإطلاق!!

هلا اعطيتني امثلة ؟
وقبل ان تعطيني امثلة.....هل جوابي سيفرق عندك شي اذا كنت اصلا لا تعترف بالقران؟ فلماذا التعب والمناقشة..


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (19 مايو 2012)

*مرحبا بك يا مثابر مرة اخرى واهلا بكل اهل العراق الغوالي

المنافقين من المسلمين ليسوا مجرد فئة محدودة، بل مجموعة كبيرة من الناس، يبدون من الخارج بشكل جميل اما الداخل ففاسد0 النقطة التي اردت ايصالها هو ان هذا النفاق غير موجود في الغرب، اي ان مصائب المجتمع ظاهرة امام الجميع اما عندنا فالمصائب لا تظهر للعيان لكنها موجودة وحقيقية0

نحن (اي الشرقيين‏)‏ لا نرى في هؤلاء (اي الغربيين‏)‏ الا ما نراه فسادا لاننا ببساطة نبحث عن نقائصهم لنرفع من قيمة انفسنا فوق الجميع، وهذا خطا رهيب، لان المبدا الصحيح هو الحكم على الشخص كشخص لا غير دون النظر الى اي اعتبار اخر. على سبيل المثال: الشخص الذي يقتل يفعل خطيئة، اما الذي لا يقتل فلا، أكان مسلما ام مسيحيا ام ملحدا.

بالنسبة لربطك اخطاء هؤلاء بالعقيدة المسيحية، فهو ربط غير دقيق، لسبب بسيط وهو ان السيد المسيح نفسه قال: "ان كنتم لا تتوبون، فستهلكون كلكم مثلهم‏"‏ (لوقا 13).

الا يوجد في الاسلام شيء اسمه الحج تمحى فيه خطايا المسلم؟ لذلك ترى اغلبية المسلمين يحجون بعد الخمسين وليس في سن الشباب. الا يضمن الشهيد في الاسلام الجنة وما فيها من ما لذ وطاب بموته في سبيل الله؟ هذا ما يفعله اتباع القاعدة وغيرهم. الا يتم ختان الاف البنات بناءا على بعض احاديث الرسول؟ الا يتم الزواج باطفال من قبل رجال كبار السن بناءا على الاقتداء بسنة الرسول في زواجه من عائشة؟ الخ الخ الخ من الفساد المجتمعي المرتبط بشكل مباشر بالعقيدة الاسلامية، وليس بالابتعاد عنها، كما هو الحال مع الغربيين وابتعادهم عن المسيحية!

ملخص كلامي:
1- الفساد في اي مجتمع "مسيحي" غير مرتبط بتعاليم المسيحية نفسها.
2- علينا ان نحكم على الاشخاص كاشخاص بدون النظر الى دين او جنس او عرق، لذلك التعميم خاطيء.
3-  لو نظرنا للاسلام لرأينا اناسا يستخدمونه لفعل الشر، بنصوص مباشرة من القرآن والسنة واقوال علماء الاسلام.

احترامي*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 مايو 2012)

> بالتاكيد غير حقيقي..لو قال عشرة او عشرين يمكن تصديقه


عزيزي، هذا شخص مسلم يتكلم عن شيء يعرفه بنفسه وموجود على قناة إسلامية فلا سبيل لتكذيبه إلا بدليل، انت غير مصدق ان هذا صحيح، هذا شأنك.. لكنه صحيح، لو حد الردة غير موجود لأنتهى الإسلام..



> ومع ذلك حد الردة كان ايام زمان.


ايام زمان؟ زمان ليه؟ هو "من بدل دينه فأقتلوه" دا مش وحي؟



> الان يستطيع اي شخص التحول الى المسيحية ويطلب لجوء الى اي بلد غربي


أضحكتني يا عزيزي، ولماذا يطلب لجوء أصلا؟ وهل يسمحون باللجوء بهذه السهولة؟ يا عزيزي، يبدو انك لا تعرف أي شيء..

هل المسيحي الذي يسلم يطلب لجوء سواء كان في بلد عربية او غربية؟




> مثل ما فعل الدكتور الساقط محمد ارحومة


عزيزي، لو حدث منك أي تطاول على شخص مسيحي، سيتم طردك فوراً، هنا النقاش للمحترمين فقط، هذا شرط..



> *مؤثر جدا مسيحية تحكي قصة اسلامها, أتحداك إن لم تبكى*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ST8duzWRBHU&feature=related


عزيزي، لا داعي للخرافات... فانت لا تعرف البنت ولا المكان ولا اي شيء، يمكن لأي شخص أي يفعل مثل هذا الفيديو تحت اي سبب..



> وهي تقول كيف حاولت قراءة نشيد الانشاد مع اباها سوية فلم تستطيع...وتتسال  لماذا المسلمون يقراءون قرانهم في الاماكن العامة بينما انا لا استطيع  قراءة نشيد الانشاد في الباص مثلا...وقامت بحركة جريئة وقراءته امام  الناس........لا اعرف ان كان هو حقيقي او مفبرك....او ما تقوله حقيقي او  لا......عموما هذا لا يهمني....ما يهمني في الموضوع ما ذكرته  سابقا......انا اعطيك يا اخي الف سنة الى الوراء...اريد عشرة اشخاص معروفين  في المجتمع الاسلامي ممن تحولوا الى المسيحية....عشرة اشخاص خلال الف  سنة....اريد اشخاص على مستوى جابر ابن حيان او ابن الهيثم .....او شيخ من  شيوخ المسلمين...وانا ابحث عن اناس بهذا المستوى لانهم افهم واكثر علما من  العامة...يعني تاملوا بالقران واكتشفوا زيفه...فهم علماء.....اريد شخصا كتب  كتابا ( لماذا اصبحت مسيحيا)...او موقع على النت....فهل معقول خلال الف  سنة لم يكتشف احد زيف القران....طبعا لا يهمني اسماء عادية فمنهم  الكثير...وعلى اليوتيوب المئات....اريد عشرة اشخاص من غير المبهمة قصته  الفحام..ومن غير النصاب الحرامي محمد ارحومة....ولكي اسهل الامر اجعل هذين  الاثنين من ضمن العشرة...اريد ثمانية فقط...


ولماذا لا تكون أنت واحدا منهم بعد دراستك لما نقدمه في القسم الإسلامي، وتدرس كما تشاء وتحاورنا كما تشاء؟ او احضر اي شيخ للمنتدى ونحاوره ونريك إياه..



> هلا اعطيتني امثلة ؟


نبدأ:

1. قتل المسيح وصلبه

هل يوجد دليل من القرآن؟


----------



## فادي الكلداني (19 مايو 2012)

> ولهذا عقيدة غسل الخطايا لا يمكن ان تطبق
> هنا


 
تراك ثبرتنا بعقيدة غسل الخطايا الي طالعلنا بيها - لو تحجي حجي منطقي وتعرف شنو الي دا تحجي بيه وتشرحلنا العقيدة الي دا تحجيها ...لو انت ما تعرف عن المسيحية شي فلا تكعد تخبط وتخبص بالكلام!

سلام!


----------



## al-muthaber (19 مايو 2012)

طيب.....
حتى لا نتشعب كثيرا بدون فائدة....اشرحوا لي وبطريقة مبسطة وامثلة غير فلسفية ماهو المقصود بفكرة غسل الخطايا....لانني لم افهمها لحد الان جيدا....ما (صعقني) هو كلام ذلك الواعظ الذي شاهدته في قناة الحياة الذي قال : عندما صلب المسيح فاننا سددنا اخر كمبيالة من اخطائنا في الحياة...هل كلامه صحيح؟
اذكروا لي امثلة على خطايا تغفر واخرى لاتغفر يكون مصير صاحبها الجحيم....


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 مايو 2012)

> ماهو المقصود بفكرة غسل الخطايا.


غسل الخطايا ليس فكرة، وهو ليس موضوع "الموضوع" لذا فهذا ضد القانون..


----------



## al-muthaber (20 مايو 2012)

اخي مولكا.....
اخواني الافاضل....

لقد قرات مقدمة الاخ مولكا لدورة اللاهوت الدفاعي...
وكانت واضحة جدا وميسرة جدا عن العقيدة المسيحية...ويا ليتني قراتها قبل ان اكتب مواضيعي هنا لكي لا اتعب نفسي واتعبكم.....
كان واضحا فيها جدا فكرة (اللازمن) التي لا يفهمها كل المسلمين ونصف المسيحين...والسبب طريقة الشرح المعقدة التي يتلقونها....ولكن اسلوب الاخ مولكا كان واضحا جدا بحيث فهمت في دقائق ما لم افهمه في سنين.....
في النهاية اود ان اتوقف عن الكتابة في الموضوع.....
كان نقاشا مفيدا بالنسبة لي عرفت الكثير عن المسيح والانجيل لم اعرفه سابقا....
عرفت الفرق بين العهد القديم والجديد وبين القران....وطريقة الطرح والاسلوب الذي يقدمه كل منهم...
عرفت التشابه بينهم في اشياء كثيرة خاصة القيم السامية....مما يدل ان جميعهم كتب منزلة من عند الله....
قرات بعض الشبهات عن الاسلام...تفهمت بعضها....ورفضت بعضها....
قرات عن رايكم في  وحشية المسلمين....ولكن في المقابل...لا استطيع ان انكر الدخول الراقي للخليفة عمر بن الخطاب الى بين المقدس ورفضه الصلاة في كنيسة.....
قرات عن رايكم السلبي في القران...ولكن في المقابل...اعرف ان معظم القران هو حكم ونصائح وتنظيم للحياة اليومية للانسان...وبعث روح الامل في الانسان من خلال تنفيذ شعائر العبادات المختلفة لله الواحد الاحد ....

وَقَضَىٰ رَ‌بُّكَ أَلَّا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا إِيَّاهُ وَبِالْوَالِدَيْنِ إِحْسَانًا ۚ  إِمَّا يَبْلُغَنَّ عِندَكَ الْكِبَرَ‌ أَحَدُهُمَا أَوْ كِلَاهُمَا فَلَا  تَقُل لَّهُمَا أُفٍّ وَلَا تَنْهَرْ‌هُمَا وَقُل لَّهُمَا قَوْلًا  كَرِ‌يمًا  ﴿٢٣﴾   وَاخْفِضْ لَهُمَا جَنَاحَ الذُّلِّ مِنَ الرَّ‌حْمَةِ وَقُل رَّ‌بِّ ارْ‌حَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَ‌بَّيَانِي صَغِيرً‌ا  ﴿٢٤﴾ 

قرات عن نقدكم لنظرة القران للزوجة ..ولكن هذه الاية توضح اشياء كثيرة
وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَ‌حْمَةً ۚ إِنَّ فِي ذَٰلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُ‌ونَ  ﴿٢١﴾

قرات عن نقدكم عن بعد الله عن عباده..ولكن هذه الاية تثبت اشياء كثيرة
 وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِ‌يبٌ ۖ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ ۖ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُوا لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْ‌شُدُونَ  ﴿١٨٦﴾

قرات عن نقدكم لقسوة الله...ولكن هذه الاية تثبت العكس
 قُلْ يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَ‌فُوا عَلَىٰ أَنفُسِهِمْ لَا تَقْنَطُوا مِن رَّ‌حْمَةِ اللَّـهِ ۚ إِنَّ اللَّـهَ يَغْفِرُ‌ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعًا ۚ إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ‌ الرَّ‌حِيمُ  ﴿٥٣﴾

ولا يوجد انسان يختار دينا اخر تحت الضغط والموعظة الكثيرة والالحاح......للكل حرية الاختيار والتامل والتفكر والوصول الى الحقيقة يوما ما.....

وشكرا..


----------



## The Antiochian (20 مايو 2012)

*حبيبي كل الشكر لك ، ولكني أعتقد أنك تستخدم أسلوب اقتطاع الآيات وهذا لا يجوز لأنه علينا أن نأخذ كل الآيات المتعلقة بموضوع ما مع التفاسير والأحاديث وبذلك نبحث نظرة الإسلام فيه ، فليس معنى وجود آية جميلة أنها الوحيدة ، علماً أن هذه الآيات لا تقارب جمال نظيراتها المسيحية .*

*أرجو أن تكون الدراسة أشمل ليكون الحكم أصح .*

*وسأحاول تصحيح منهجك المنطقي مرة أخرى وأرجو هنا الانتباه الشديد .*
*سأطرح عليك تعاليم البوذية (التي لا تعترف أصلاً بوجود الله) ، حتى أصحح لك مقياس نظرتك لألوهية المصدر الديني ، فأنت تستند لوجود بعض التعاليم الجميلة وبذلك تقتنع !!!*

*من القواعد البوذية :*
*



عدم القتل أو انهاء حياة
الكف عن أخذ ما ليس لك(السرقة)
عدم ممارسة الجنس أو القيام بأعمال جنسية غير قانونية
الكف عن الكذب
عدم تناول أشياء تغيب عقلك كالمسكرات

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
من أقوال بوذا :



"لا تزول الكراهية الا بالحب، هذا قانون أبدي منذ الأزل"

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لو قرأت في دعوته لإكرام الوالدين وفي تعاليمه السامية .

هل هذا يعني أن تعاليمه أنزلها الله ؟؟!!!!!
أخي الغالي ما زلت لا تتبع النهج البحثي المنطقي السليم الذي حاولت أن نسير معاً عليه بالموضوع الآخر ولكن لك كل الحرية ولك كل محبتي وصلواتي .*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 مايو 2012)

المسلمون تحولوا الى الالحاد انظر الى اعماله لشيطانية من قتل وخراب ودمار وسرقة وارهاب كلها اعمال الحادية


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (3 يونيو 2012)

وما مفهومك لغسل الخطايا يا مثابر؟؟ ها؟

قل لنا ،ماذا قال الأب أو القس في الكنيسة بالضبط عن هذا الموضوع للمستمعين؟

يلا تا اشوف.

طبعاً عندما تريد انتقاد دين معين عليك الإتيان بمضمون هذا الدين من آيات وتقليد رسولي، فهل لديك أي معلومة عن محتوى وماهية الكتاب المقدس؟؟

لا وبالآخر شووو بقول؟؟ : " محرف" ههه


----------



## al-muthaber (3 يونيو 2012)

اقتباس :
 فهل لديك أي معلومة عن محتوى وماهية الكتاب المقدس؟؟

اختي الفاضلة....
فلنقل انه ليس عندي اي معلومة...ولكن هل لديك انت ايضا معلومة عن محتويات القران؟ قبل ان تجيبي لنكن منصفين ومنطقيين وعقلايين وننظر الى الجانب الاخر عندما نعبر عن راينا...الاخ موكا في مشاركته دورة الدفاع عن اللاهوت قال : ليس من حق المسلم ان يفسر المسيحية ومن ضمنها الكتاب المقدس..نحن المسيحين فقط نفسره...طيب لا اعتراض...فلماذا لديك الحق انت بتفسير القران؟؟؟طيب فسريه بس اسمعي لوجهة نظري ايضا...لو قلت انت ان القران يحرض على القتل...سنقول وماذا عن الاية التي تقول : مَن  قَتَلَ نَفْسًا بِغَيْرِ‌ نَفْسٍ أَوْ فَسَادٍ فِي الْأَرْ‌ضِ  فَكَأَنَّمَا قَتَلَ النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا وَمَنْ أَحْيَاهَا فَكَأَنَّمَا  أَحْيَا النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا ۚ
ستقولين لا هذا من عمل الشيطان....
الموضوع كبير يا اختي الكريمة....والاديان حقيقة واقعة....دعينا بعيدا من سلبيات البشر الذين يدعون انهم يمثلون الاديان مثل الشيوخ والقساوسة الفاسقين والمفسرين والجماعات الارهابية وغيرها الذين اذوك واذوني....ولندع كل انسان يجلس مع نفسه ومع الكتب المقدسة ويطلع ويقرا ويتامل...ثم يختار ما يراه صحيحا....


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يونيو 2012)

*



			.ولكن هل لديك انت ايضا معلومة عن محتويات القران؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم أخى الحبيب فنحن الذى لايدرس فينا اطلاقا يسمع يوميا بالسورة والسورتين فى الميكروباصات وهو ذاهب إلى عمله فما بالك بمن يدرس الإسلام ليعمل بالحق الكتابى فتشوا الكتب. مابالك بم يضع قائمة القنوات الإسلاميه بالترتيب اقنوات قراءة القرآن ثم ما يذكر الأحاديث وهى 24 ساعة فى هذا المجال فقط ثم قنوات الإسلاميه السلفيه المصريه تليها السعوديه وبالطبع قناة الأزهر فهل هذه معرفة ناقصة ؟
.



ولندع كل انسان يجلس مع نفسه ومع الكتب المقدسة ويطلع ويقرا ويتامل...ثم يختار ما يراه صحيحا....

أنقر للتوسيع...

دعوه رائعة ياليتها تلاقى تنفيذا حرفيا بدلا من أن تكون مجرد دعوة فض مجالس .. تحياتى لشخصك الكريم.
*


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (3 يونيو 2012)

al-muthaber قال:


> اقتباس :
> فهل لديك أي معلومة عن محتوى وماهية الكتاب المقدس؟؟
> 
> اختي الفاضلة....
> ...




شو دخل القرآن بالموضوع ممكن افهم؟؟ انا جبت سيرة القرآن بتعليقي؟ انا ما الي دخل بالقرآن، والقرآن ما بهمني ابدا....... بس انت اجيت يا اخونا الكريم على صفحة لطرح الشبهات حول المسيحية يعني صفحة دينية، وانت جاي تحكيلي "شوف الغرب شو بعملوا وما بعرف شو"، وشو دخل الغرب بالدين؟؟ ما الغرب تركوا الدين..

أنت لم تجب على القسم الأول من سؤالي، وهو " ما هو مفهومك لغسل الخطايا"؟؟ أنت تتكلم كلام مرسل تسمعه من البعض من دون أن تفهمه من مصدره الحقيقي "ألإنجيل".. فهل هذا منطق؟؟

وأيضاً سألتك سؤالاً وهو : " ما الذي سمعته بالضبط من القس أو الأب الذي يحدث ويعظ ممستمعيه بغسل الخطايا، ممكن تقول لنا الي سمعته بالزبط، لأن لهذا الأمر الجزء الأكبر من الإجابة على سؤالك أو "هجومك"


----------



## حنا السرياني (3 يونيو 2012)

al-muthaber قال:


> ولكن حسب ما اشاهده من موعظاتهم ورجال دينهم وبرامجهم الدينية..فانها مبنية بالتاكيد على فكرة غسل الخطايا...
> فالفتاة مثلا تذهب الى الكنيسة ممسكة بيد صديقها (واحيانا برفقة طفلهما الغير شرعي)....ويدخلان الكنيسة ويسمعان الموعظة وكانهم لا يقترفون اي خطيئة...طبعا كل شاب له صديقة والعكس صحيح...والاشخاص الكبار يذهبون ايضا الى الكنيسة ويسمعون نفس المواعظ...وهؤولاء لديهم ايضا فتيات وابناء يمارسون نفس الخطيئة...وهؤولاء الكبار قد مارسوا نفس الخطئية قبل الزواج..ومن لم يتزوج منهم فانه يمارسها حتى الان....
> اذا وضعنا هذه الصورة بعيدا عن الدين وتحت بند الحريات الراسمالية الغربية...فهؤلاء الاشخاص يذهبون الى الكنيسة ايضا....التي زرعت فيهم ومنذ الصغر مبدا غسل الخطايا....
> احد الاخوة في مشاركاته قال: نعم يسوع حبيبي وصديقي ..اندم اليه كلما اخطات...ولكن كم مرة يمكن ان يندم الانسان؟ فحسب مفهوم غسل الخطايا يمكن للانسان ان يخطا كل حياته ويندم ويخطا ويندم ويمكن ان يكون اخر ندم له  هو قبل موته بدقائق...
> ...


 

*يا زميل انت تتشدق بكلام مرسل لا قيمة له في ميزان العلم فالغفران في المسيحيه مشروط و ليس بالشئ المجاني اليك بما قاله المتنيح مثلث الرحمات البابا شنوده الثالث في كتابه ابانا الذي في السماوات*​ 





​ 




​ 
*و يمكنك ان تتصفح الكتاب لان قداسته كتب صفحات اخرى عن شروط الغفران و دعم كلامه بنصوص كتابيه و اقوال الاباء*​ 
http://www.calloflove.net/copticlibrary/1/download.htm​ 
و لا *اريد ان اذكرك بالحجر الاسود الذي لا يضر و لا ينفع كقول عمر و الذي تؤمن بانه يحط الخطايا حطا و يرجعك كما ولدتك امك*​


----------



## al-muthaber (4 يونيو 2012)

اختي الفاضلة...على كيفك...مين هجم على مين....انا عندي وجهة نظر او التباس واحببت ان اعرضه هنا..
على كل حال.....
كلام الواعظ الذي شاهدته في قناة  الحياة قال : عندما صلب المسيح فاننا سددنا اخر كمبيالة من اخطائنا في  الحياة...وضرب مثلا هنا في الغرب...عندما يسدد الناس اخر قسط من دين البيت فانهم يعملون حفلة ويحرقون الورقة امام الناس...وقد شبه الامر بانه عندما ضحى المسيح بنفسه فقد احرقنا اخر ورقة من خطايانا... هل كلامه صحيح...وماذا يقصد....كلامه يتناقض مع شرح البابا شنودة المكتوب في الاعلى..؟


بالتاكيد للتوبة شروط كثيرة وصارمة..وكم من اناس ادوا فريضة الحج وعادوا للعربدة مرة الثانية ..فلا تقبل عبادتهم ولا حجهم ولا صلاتهم.


----------



## حنا السرياني (4 يونيو 2012)

al-muthaber قال:


> كلام الواعظ الذي شاهدته في قناة  الحياة قال : عندما صلب المسيح فاننا سددنا اخر كمبيالة من اخطائنا في  الحياة...وضرب مثلا هنا في الغرب...عندما يسدد الناس اخر قسط من دين البيت فانهم يعملون حفلة ويحرقون الورقة امام الناس...وقد شبه الامر بانه عندما ضحى المسيح بنفسه فقد احرقنا اخر ورقة من خطايانا... هل كلامه صحيح...وماذا يقصد....كلامه يتناقض مع شرح البابا شنودة المكتوب في الاعلى..؟
> .


* كما قلت لك يا زميل الكلام المرسل لا يساوي شيئا في ميزان العلم فان كنت تملك دليلا ضعه لنتاكد*
*هَاتُوا بُرْهَانَكُم إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ*​


----------



## apostle.paul (4 يونيو 2012)

> كلام الواعظ الذي شاهدته في قناة   الحياة قال : عندما صلب المسيح فاننا سددنا اخر كمبيالة من اخطائنا في   الحياة...وضرب مثلا هنا في الغرب...عندما يسدد الناس اخر قسط من دين البيت  فانهم يعملون حفلة ويحرقون الورقة امام الناس...وقد شبه الامر بانه عندما  ضحى المسيح بنفسه فقد احرقنا اخر ورقة من خطايانا... هل كلامه صحيح...وماذا  يقصد....كلامه يتناقض مع شرح البابا شنودة المكتوب في الاعلى..؟


*ياعزيزى الغفران الالهى لا يحصل عليه الانسان عن استحقاق فلا يوجد مولود امراة يستحق باعماله ان ينال الغفران
فالكل مدان امام العدل الالهى من قبل خطاياه
ما فعله الابن المتجسد على صليب الجلجثة هو استعلان الحب الالهى الفائق للبشر وانقضاء الدينونة عنهم كفارة لخطايانا بذبيحة نفسه
هذا هو الطريق الووووووووووووووووووحيد لمغفرة الخطايا ولا طريق اخر غير ذبيحة المسيح 

مانت تتكلم عنه بخصوص التوبة 
حياة التوبة وانك تعيش دايما فى جهاد ضد الخطية لكى تحفظ نفسك فى الصلاح اللى نلته بالبنوية الجديدة فى الميلاد الجديد وتحفظ قلبك بلا شر العالم 
لكن غفران الخطايا هو بدم الحمل

بالنسبة للكمبيالات والفوايد انا مبعرفش اتكلم عن منطق الالهيات بمنطق الحسابات
كل ما فعله المسيح فعله لاجل الانسان وليس لتصفية حسابات  
*


----------



## apostle.paul (4 يونيو 2012)

> بالتاكيد للتوبة شروط كثيرة وصارمة..وكم من اناس ادوا فريضة الحج وعادوا  للعربدة مرة الثانية ..فلا تقبل عبادتهم ولا حجهم ولا صلاتهم.


*لا يوجد اى شروط مقيدة فى الممارسات الروحية من وجهه نظر الفكر المسيحى *
*فانت لكى تنال غفران خطايا لابد وان تحفظ ناموس عقيم من ممارسات عقيمة وان سقطت فى احداها ستسقط وان حفظتها فلا تعرف مصيرك
ففى جميع الاحوال انت مجهول المصير 

التوبة فى فكر المسيح ليس قرار وقتى ولا لحظى وغير مقترن باداء فروض واوامر 
التوبة حالة قلبية مستمرة تقودك الى الصلاح الكامل ومستمرة معك الى النهاية وتصل بيك الى اقصى درجات الكمال والاتحاد بالمسيح 
لا شروط لها لان التوبة انا لا اراها انها عمل انسانى بل هى انات الروح التى لا ينطق بيها التى تقودنا الى الاب السماوى 
ولا احد يشعر بها سوى من سكن الروح فى قلبه 
التوبة كما رنم ارميا توبة الهية يتوب بيها الانسان " توبنى فاتوب "
فحتى انقيادك فى مسيرة الصلاح كانسان جديد فى المسيح هو انقياد الهى بمعونة الروح وتعزياته واناته 
لا يوجد شروط صارمة ....يوجد روح واحد تسمعه وتنفذ ما يسر بيه فى حياتك 
وهذا يتطلب منك الاول ان يسكن فيك وتتحد معه وتشاركه 
*


----------



## al-muthaber (4 يونيو 2012)

اخي حنا...
اذا كان كلام الوعاظ والشيوخ ليس له تاثير كبير على البعض...فهذا شئ ايجابي اذا كان هذا البعض مؤمنا ايمانا كاملا وفاهما لكتابه المقدس..
نحن المسلمون نعتبر القران هو معجزة نبينا ونعتبره قمة ما وصلت اليه التعاليم السماوية من ارتباط روحي مع الله بما فيها العبادات.. ومن تفسير دنيوي ينظم حياتنا اليومية والتفصيلية...اذن لماذا تلوموننا على الالتزام بكتابنا المقدس؟(ارجو ان لا تعتبر كلامي خارج الموضوع فانت تشدد على التركيز على الكتاب المقدس كمصدر)....هناك بعض المواضيع في القران التي نختلف عليها والتي تاخذوها علينا كسلبيات ..وهي لا تمثل واحد بالمائة من محتوى القران...ال 99 بالمائة الباقية هي تعاليم دنيوية وقصص وحكم مفيدة والحث على عبادة التوحيد وحب الانبياء والصالحين واجتناب الخطايا والحث والتشجيع على التوبة بالترهيب (العقاب) والترغيب (الثواب) ...وهذا كله يتطابق مع الكتب السماوية الاخرى...

بالنسبة للتوبة فلا يوجد اي اختلاف عليها..سواء بدات منذ البداية او منذ وقت معين بعد اقتراف الذنوب والندم والعودة الى الله...وشروط التوبة هي عدم العودة الى الذنب...ما شرحه الاخ عن التوبة لا يختلف واحد بالمليار عن فكرة التوبة في كل الاديان والمعتقدات..

هناك شئ لا افهمه...لماذا المسيحيون يعتبرون كتابهم المقدس يختلف كليا عن باقي الكتب المقدسة...بينما الاخرون لا يجدون اختلافا ويعتبروها كلها من عند الله ومحتواها عبارة عن قيم سامية ونبيلة.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 يونيو 2012)

*تقول*
لماذا المسيحيون يعتبرون كتابهم المقدس يختلف كليا عن باقي الكتب المقدسة.
*الإجابة ببساطة لأنه ليس هناك كتب مقدسة غير الكتاب المقدس.*
بينما الاخرون لا يجدون اختلافا ويعتبروها كلها من عند الله ومحتواها عبارة عن قيم سامية ونبيلة.
*ههههههههه تقدر تقول الكلام ده فى مسجد أمام كل المسلمين الحاضرين فيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## al-muthaber (4 يونيو 2012)

طبعا لا استطيع...ليس لاسباب دينية او عقائدية...ولا يهمني راي الشيوخ المتخلفين ولا الوهابية والسلفية المجرمين..
والسبب ان شعوبنا لم تصل بعد الى درجة الرقي الحضاري لتتقبل هذا الكلام....ليس بسبب طبيعة الشعوب نفسها بل بسبب البيئة التي يعيشون فيها الناتجة من حكم الطغاة والجهلة والمتخلفين.....نحتاج الى حكام من صنع ياباني لكي يوفروا هذه البيئة لتقبل اراء الاخرين...


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 يونيو 2012)

al-muthaber قال:


> طبعا لا استطيع...ليس لاسباب دينية او عقائدية...ولا يهمني راي الشيوخ المتخلفين ولا الوهابية والسلفية المجرمين..
> والسبب ان شعوبنا لم تصل بعد الى درجة الرقي الحضاري لتتقبل هذا الكلام....ليس بسبب طبيعة الشعوب نفسها بل بسبب البيئة التي يعيشون فيها الناتجة من حكم الطغاة والجهلة والمتخلفين.....نحتاج الى حكام من صنع ياباني لكي يوفروا هذه البيئة لتقبل اراء الاخرين...


*لا بل تحتاج إلى تغيير تفسيرات القرآن حتى لاينادى أحد على كتبنا بالتحريف بعد ذلك.*


----------

